# Taking suprefact and possibly pregnant



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there
I am about to start an IVF cycle - down reging with Superfact nasal spray on the 22nd day of cycle. I was wondering if my DH and I can have sex now (ovulation period) and are there potential damages if I fall pregnant naturally and without knowing it, still take the suprefact spray?  
We had an early miscarriage in February (natural pregnancy) so there is a possibility that it may happen again.
Your advice and assistance would be hugely appreciated.
Sam


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sam,

What did your clinic advise in relation to bms when doing IVF? Mine always told us to abstain or use condoms   Suprefact isn't licensed for use when pregnant and there isn't a lot of data on safety of it in pregnancy. Effects are hard to determine as it affects your bodies natural hormone cycle   Sorry to say that there isn't a lot of data about it so hard to know what to do for the best. I have heard of FFs who have become pregnant during down reg while on this drug but generally speaking it would be best avoided if possible.

Best wishes for treatment
Maz x


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Many thanks for your help. My clinic were very vague saying that it wouldnt matter if I got pregnant. - maybe they presumed I wouldnt so didnt feel the need to warn me. It was a very young doctor so possibly she didnt have the experience I am not sure. I think abstaining for a couple of weeks won't hurt at all   after all it is worth it.
Many thanks again
Sam


----------

